# Entwicklungen am und im naturnahen Gartenteich



## janfo (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

Wie ihr vielleicht in meinem ersten Thread gelesen habt, habe ich kürzlich einen naturnahen Gartenteich angelegt.
In diesem Thread möchte ich gerne die weitere Entwicklung nach dem Bau dokumentieren und teilen. Demnächst schneide ich auch ein kleines Video vom Bau.
Ich freue mich schon auf die weitere Entwicklung und hoffe dass es den ein oder anderen ebenso Interessiert wie langsam das Leben in den Teich einkehrt 

Kurz nach erstem einfüllen von Wasser hatte sich bereits ein __ Rückenschwimmer eingefunden, den ich seitdem aber nicht mehr gesehen habe. Die __ Wasserläufer die kurz danach kamen sind geblieben. Eine Heuschrecke ist im Teich gekonnt umhergeschwommen. Ich habe später herausgefunden dass es sich um eine Dornschrecke handelte. Diese leben wohl am Gewässerrand und ernähren sich unter anderem von Algen. Es flitzt immer wieder ein kleines Tier unter Wasser umher, leider konnte ich es noch nicht fotografieren, ich weiß nicht was es sein kann eventuell ein Flohkrebs oder dergleichen. Eine __ Bachstelze hat den Teich auch schon inspiziert, ist einmal auf dem Wall um den Teich gelaufen und hat sich eine schöne Stelle zum Baden ausgesucht.

Der Teich sieht mittlerweile so aus:
 

Ein kurzes Video von heute:




_View: https://youtu.be/EMjvW0fdMms_


Heute habe ich ein Gelege? gesehen:
  
Weiß jemand um was es sich hier handeln könnte?

Die weibliche Salweide im Garten hat die letzten Wochen abermillionen von Samen freigesetzt, die an ihren Schirmchen natürlich oft in den Teich gefallen sind, mittels Algenkescher habe ich es ab und zu abkeschern können.
Außerdem bilden sich die ersten Algen im Teich, für mich ein Zeichen, dass die Wachstumsbedingungen gut sind. Die Pflanzen haben sich auch schon schön entwickelt. Die 3 europäischen Seekannen, die ich in ca. 45cm Tiefe gepflanzt habe, haben alle Blätter getrieben welche mittlerweile an der Wasseroberfläche angekommen sind

Morgen werde ich von einem Bekannten, der schon viele Jahre einen Fischfreien Teich hat, Schlamm und Wasser holen, weiß jemand wieviel ich da ca. brauche? Ich denke mal ein paar Liter reichen schon aus.

Ich hoffe, dass sich weiterhin alles so schön entwickelt. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis schon jetzt mehr als zufrieden und kann es nach der Arbeit kaum erwarten entspannt am Teich zu sitzen. Der Sommer kann kommen 

lg Jan


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jan!
Ist sehr schön und interessant geworden dein Biotop.
Nur ein kleines Detail würde ich abändern.
Auf den Auslauf noch ein Bogen vielleicht 30°, denn so hast du auch eine kleine Strömung zum großen Teil des Teiches.
Schaden wird es auf keinen Fall, der Eintrag von Sauerstoff und Stickstoff, sprich Luft, können Pflanzen und Wasser Biologie, sowie diverse Lebewesen immer gebrauchen.
Eventuell ist das, dass i Tüpfelchen.
Mal schauen wie es sich alles entwickelt, hiermit meine ich nicht nur den Algen Bewuchs, der im ersten Jahr mit Sicherheit stark einsetzen wird.


----------



## janfo (5. Mai 2022)

Der Tipp mit dem Bogen ist gut, kann ich mal ausprobieren.
Allerdings wird jetzt die __ Brunnenkresse schön von dem auslaufenden Wasser umströmt, was sie ja gern hat.
Die Strömung in Richtung "Hauptteich" stellt sich trotzdem ein, allein aufgrund der Wasserförderung. Aber eine Idee die es Wert ist ausprobiert zu werden ist es allemal, vielen Dank.

Das Gelege was ich da Fotografiert hat könnte Schneckenlaich sein  Eine Schnecke habe ich bisher noch nicht entdecken können.

Dass sich dieses Jahr viel Algenbewuchs einstellen wird, davon gehe ich auch aus. Bin mal gespannt wie stark es sein wird.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2022)

Dein Interesse für Teich und Biologische Werte spiegelt sich in fast allen deiner Beiträgen wieder, das finde ich gut  .
Andere Fragen und Fragen nur, dann breche ich ab, das geht mir gegen den Strich. 

War mal so dahin geplaudert.


----------



## janfo (5. Mai 2022)

@samorai 
Das freut mich sehr zu hören! 

Ohne deine supergute Anregung mit dem Luftheber hätte ich den Teich wahrscheinlich ganz anders gebaut, danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jan,
gefällt mir auch , jetzt kommt das große : Aber ? Warum hast Du da so wenig Wasser drin, ist doch noch Platz nach oben ?
Wenn mehr Wasser drin ist , erwärmt es sich im Sommer nicht so schnell, und im kühleren Wasser bleibt Dir mehr Sauerstoff erhalten.
Der Teichrechner sagt mir auch, daß Dein Inhalt größer ist, als Du denkst. Bei 12 m² und 1,10 Tiefe sind es :
 
für einen organische Teichform berechnet.


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Warum hast Du da so wenig Wasser drin, ist doch noch Platz nach oben ?


Hallo Anne, danke für die Rückmeldung 

Ja, da ist definitiv noch Platz. Wenn es mal stärker regnet wird der Platz auch genutzt bis zum Überlaufen des Teiches.
Der jetzige Wasserstand ist meines Erachtens nach, der Wasserstand der sich immer wieder einpegeln sollte, da er auf dem Niveau der umgebenden Sumpfzone/Wiese liegt. Die Sumpfzone ist ja durch die Saugwirkung auch Teil des Teiches und somit auch des Wasserspiegels.

Habe seit dem ersten befüllen bisher auch noch kein weiteres Wasser hinzugegeben, es war mal etwas voller nachdem es geregnet hatte.
Aber ausprobieren könnte ich es schon mal, mehr Wasser hineinzugeben. Vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf den nächsten größeren Regen und schaue was passiert.

8800 Liter wären gut, meine angegebenen 4000 Liter sind eigentlich auch nur eine Schätzung meinerseits. Hatte so 4-5000 Liter geschätzt. 
Es könnten etwas mehr sein, weiß nicht wie ich das noch genauer messen kann ohne den Teich wieder leer zu machen. 
8800 ist aber denke ich zu viel da meine Flachwasserzonen inklusive Pflanzenfilterzone relativ groß sind.
Wenn ich genaueres herausfinde werde ich die Info updaten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2022)

Hi Jan,

die obrigen Gelege dürften von Zuckmücken sein

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Frank,
Danke für die Info!
Das kann auch gut sein da ich bisher noch keine Schnecke beobachtet habe. Werde es weiter beobachten und vielleicht bekomme ich ja mit was da heraus schlüpft. Auch wenn mir eine Schnecke lieber wäre  (wobei, ich lese gerade dass Zuckmücken nicht stechen können, also auch gut). Naja, jedenfalls haben so eventuell Libellenlarven o.Ä. auch gleich einen gedeckten Tisch 

@jolantha Noch ein Nachtrag: Die 8800l+ könnten gut und gerne hinkommen wenn der Teich wirklich randvoll ist. Mein Volumen bezieht sich auf den jetzigen Wasserspiegel. Werde nochmal versuchen das genauer zu messen/rechnen.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2022)

Einigen wir uns doch auf die goldene Mitte 6000 L , okay ?
Bei mir gibt es keinen Uferwall, ich lasse den Randbereich einfach in den Garten auslaufen ( wächst natürlich auch öfter mal zu ) 
Kapillarsperre gibt es bei mir auch nicht, das ist aber auch so gewollt, so können alle Tiere leichter rein und raus.


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

@jolantha Dein Teich gefällt mir auch!

Gut, dann nehme ich erstmal 6000l an 

Wegen der Nährstoffreichen Sumpfzone brauchte ich den Wall in jedem Fall aber ich habe es jetzt letztendlich mit der Saugsperre auch nicht so ernst genommen. Habe an der Terrassenseite die Ufermatte samt Folie einfach nach unten umgeklappt, sodass durch die Kapillarwirkung der Farn, der bei den Steinen an der Terrasse wächst, auch Wasser bekommt. Zur Not könnte ich das sogar nochmal umbauen da ich noch genug Folie an der Stelle habe durch das umklappen.
Die Folie die am Ende der Sumpfzone endet habe ich einfach auf Höhe des Erdbodens abgeschnitten, ich will ja dass das Umland, speziell die Feuchtwiese die ich etablieren will auch Wasser abbekommt wenn die Sumpfzone überläuft. Da ich durch Regenfälle einen natürlichen Wasserzulauf habe sollte es in der Theorie funktionieren  Mal sehen was die Praxis sagt in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> @jolantha Dein Teich gefällt mir auch!


Danke Dir, unser Grundstück ist aber auch groß genug dafür,  2000 m² , da passt das schon.   
Und einen Bagger hatten wir auch . 
Außerdem nehme ich Brunnenwasser, zwar eisenhaltig, aber ansonsten von der Qualität gut. 
Bei Leitungswasser würde ich streiken. 
Bis vor 5 Jahren waren auch noch Koi drin, aber mir wurde einfach die Arbeit zuviel, deshalb jetzt Naturteich .


janfo schrieb:


> Da ich durch Regenfälle einen natürlichen Wasserzulauf habe sollte es in der Theorie funktionieren



Hoffentlich kommt das so auch hin. Ich befürchte eher, wir werden langsam aber sicher " verwüsten "


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2022)

Zuckmücke ...

 

Diese Schönheit sollte man hegen und pflegen und nicht zerklatschen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt das so auch hin. Ich befürchte eher, wir werden langsam aber sicher " verwüsten "


Meinst du durch Schwebstoffe die mit dem Regen herunterkommen?

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das alles verhält. Bin ja noch ein Teichneuling. Hoffe ja, dass die Uferrandbepflanzung bald keimt und bewurzelt bevor der nächste Starkregen kommt, nicht dass der ganze Sand weggeschwemmt wird. Aber wenn ich es im vorhinein weiß habe ich genügend Frostschutzvlies womit ich diese Bereiche einfach abdecken könnte.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Meinst du durch Schwebstoffe die mit dem Regen herunterkommen?


Nein, ich meine das wir immer mehr versanden, und es einfach zu trocken wird, weil kein Regen mehr fällt.


----------



## PeBo (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Anne, @jolantha du hattest ja auch mit 16 m² anstelle von 12 m² gerechnet:







Das passt schon mit ca. 6000 Liter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

Danke Peter, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Aber jo, denke auch die ~6000l passen. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Bei meinem Teichkonzept sind Pegelschwankungen ja eingeplant


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Anne, @jolantha du hattest ja auch mit 16 m² anstelle von 12 m² gerechnet:


Ups, irgendwie die falsche Zahl erwischt, sorry . 
Dann wären es laut Teichrechner bei 4 x 3 x 1,10 = 6.600 Liter. Kommt doch hin, mit unser Schätzung


----------



## Europa (7. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die weitere Entwicklung und hoffe dass es den ein oder anderen ebenso Interessiert wie langsam das Leben in den Teich einkehrt


Hallo Jan, ich lese interessiert mit und wenn ich deine Beschreibung über die ersten sich einstellenden Besucher lese, erinnert mich das an letztes Jahr, ich hatte als erstes einen __ Wasserläufer entdeckt, das war das Highlight der Woche!
Da mein Teich weder geimpft noch auf dem Land ist, geht es nur sehr langsam voran mit neuen Besuchern. Ich freue mich immer noch über jedes neue Tier und Insekt das ich entdecke, ich denke das wird dir genauso gehen. Ich brauche dir keinen Spaß zu wünschen, ich *weiß*, dass du ihn haben wirst!


----------



## janfo (7. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine das wir immer mehr versanden, und es einfach zu trocken wird, weil kein Regen mehr fällt.


Ja, leider kündigt sich die nächste Dürre schon an, auch hier bei mir in Nordhessen. Hatte heute auf Regen gehofft aber es kam nichts runter.

@Europa
Freut mich sehr, dass du interessiert mitliest! Ja die __ Wasserläufer sind lustig anzusehen 
Ich freue mich ebenso wie du über jedes einzelne Tier was ich entdecke und es macht wirklich jetzt schon einen riesen Spaß!

Heute kann ich leider nichts zum Teich berichten, da ich den ganzen Tag an einer anderen Baustelle im Garten geackert habe. Hatte letztes Jahr eine große Forsythie entfernt und wollte dort verschiedene Arten der Königskerze und Natternkopf setzen. 
Leider sind die Forsythienwurzeln doch hartnäckiger als ich gedacht hatte. Es kamen schon überall wieder neue kleine Pflanzen aus den Wurzeln hervor die noch im Boden waren. 
Heute habe ich dann endlich die Zeit gefunden den kompletten Bereich (ca. 3x3m) bis auf 30cm Tiefe auszugraben und so alle Wurzeln zu entfernen. Ich kam mir vor als baue ich einen zweiten Teich  Meine Hände haben Blasen und ich bin kaputt, aber habe alles heute geschafft. Denn morgen wollte ich entspannen  Kann ja mal morgen ein Bild reinstellen, bin leider erst im dunklen fertig geworden.


----------



## janfo (8. Mai 2022)

Ich war gerade am Teich und konnte meinen Ohren nicht trauen.
Es Quakt?! 

Ich weiß nur nicht wer da quakt. Habe hier mal eine kleine Audioaufzeichnung. Das Tier sitzt wohl unter dem Holzstück




_View: https://youtu.be/WwtSBTSm0yw_


Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?
Sobald ich ein Foto machen kann werde ich es teilen


----------



## Joschik (8. Mai 2022)

Ah, du hast nen neuen Thread. Hab mich schon gewundert wieso im alten nix ist.
Interessant wie schnell das geht. Vor allem weil es ja heißt, dass die __ Frösche/__ Kröten nur in die Teichen zurück gehen, in denen sie geboren wurden.
Würde dann ja theoretisch erst mal gar nicht passieren, dass man da Neuzugang hat.


----------



## PeBo (8. Mai 2022)

Hört sich stark nach __ Erdkröte an.

Die sind bei mir am Anfang auch schon nach kurzer Zeit zugewandert — und nein; ich habe keine Kaulquappen eingesetzt.

Natürlich erschließen sich Amphibien auch neue Gewässer durch Wanderung. __ Molche waren sogar noch etwas eher da. Später dann __ Frösche, allerdings war ich da nicht so begeistert, die rauben einem auch mal nachts den Schlaf. Man glaubt nicht, wie laut und aufdringlich Frösche quaken können. Und nicht nur während der Dämmerung, sondern wirklich Tag und Nacht. Wir haben eine vielbefahrene Bahnlinie in der Nähe, bei jedem Zug ging das Konzert los!

Viel Spaß beim weiter Beobachten!

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (8. Mai 2022)

Hallo Peter, danke für die Einschätzung! Dürfte dann wohl eine männliche __ Erdkröte sein. Gesehen habe ich sie noch immer nicht. Kommen die eher abends raus?
Bin mal gespannt wann der erste Molch kommt.


Jochen, ich bin selber überrascht wie schnell es geht, habe eher damit gerechnet, dass so etwas im 2. Jahr passiert. Aber nicht 3 Wochen nach Fertigstellung.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr!

Ich kann mir vorstellen das mein Garten schon ohne Teich von __ Kröten/Fröschen frequentiert wurde, da ich ihn ja schon seit längerem besonders auf Insekten ausgerichtet habe und somit eine reiche Nahrungsquelle vorhanden ist.


----------



## janfo (8. Mai 2022)

Das Plätzchen hat der __ Erdkröte sehr gut gefallen, jedenfalls kam sie die ganze Zeit nicht heraus.

So gegen 21:20h kam sie dann mal kurz raus und ich konnte dieses Video machen:





_View: https://youtu.be/D55PEtAcfxM_

freut mich, dass sich das warten gelohnt hat! Jedenfalls hat der kleine den ganzen Tag über munter gequakt.

Habe auch direkt noch 2 Höhlen eingerichtet für __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche etc.
siehe hier:

 

Im Vorgarten habe ich gestern diese Fläche geschaffen (hatte dort bis in ca. 30-40cm Tiefe die Forsythienwurzeln entfernt):
 
Kleine Sämlinge vom Natternkopf sieht man auf dem Foto nicht, ansonsten sind da Eselsdistel, Kleinblütige Königskerze, Phönizische Königskerze. Ich überlege noch Pfirsichblättrige Glockenblume zu setzen.


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ich kam mir vor als baue ich einen zweiten Teich


Ist doch eine gute Idee, für ein kleines Biotop ist die Größe doch optimal


----------



## janfo (9. Mai 2022)

@jolantha Ja, vielleicht lege ich irgendwann nochmal einen kleinen Tümpel an, an der Stelle wo die Forsythie war konnte ich aber keinen bauen. Da die Terrasse irgendwann umgestaltet wird muss man da mit Minibagger noch durchfahren können und die Stelle ist auch in der prallen Sonne.
Aber ein bisschen Folienrest hätte ich auch noch über, insofern schwebt die Idee schon in meinem Kopf herum. 
Naja, jetzt lasse ich es erstmal langsam angehen


----------



## janfo (15. Mai 2022)

Leider hat es die Kröte erwischt 
Ein Waschbär hat sie wohl in der Nacht gejagt und getötet, es gibt Waschbärspuren aus dem Teich heraus und die schon halb skelettierte Kröte liegt in der Sumpfzone.
Manchmal könnte ich die Waschbären echt verteufeln. Die sind hier in Nordhessen ein echtes Problem.

Naja, ich habe jetzt trotzdem noch ein paar weitere Höhlen/Verstecke gebaut und hoffe dass sich neue Amphibien im und am Teich wohlfühlen. Die Waschbären versuche ich schon mit allen mitteln fern zu halten aber das ist wirklich einfacher gesagt als getan.

Damit ich nicht nur schlechte Nachrichten habe noch ein paar stimmungsaufhellende Fotos:

 
Wiesenhummelarbeiterin am Beinwell

 
Bach Kratzdistel

 
Amselweibchen bei __ Bachnelkenwurz

 
__ Bachstelze inspiziert den Teich

 
Ruderwanze

 
Mückenlarve (vermutlich Gattung Culex)
Davon habe ich mittlerweile sehr viele im Teich, ich würde sagen die Libellenlarven können kommen! Warte schon als auf die erste Libelle.

Habe auch rote Mückenlarven von den Zuckmücken im Teich und __ Rückenschwimmer etc. werde demnächst nochmal ein Video zusammenschneiden wie der Teich sich entwickelt und die Tiere darin


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2022)

Wird schon mit den __ Libellen, habe heute zwei verschiedene Arten am Teich gesichtet, alles stellt sich wie gewohnt ein.


----------



## janfo (17. Mai 2022)

Endlich hat es ein wenig geregnet   auch wenn es nicht so viel wie erhofft war.
Daher ist der Teich mittlerweile auf einem Wasser Tiefststand angekommen. Die Terrassenüberdachung hab ich erstmal in die Wiese laufen lassen, da ich vorher noch die Rinne reinigen will. Macht aber nichts, wenn es weiter kaum regnet fülle ich einfach Wasser nach.
Bald werde ich noch etwas mehr Spielsand aufbringen.
Die Amseln und Elstern klauen sich immer das feuchte Substrat aus der Sumpfzone zum Nestbau, lustig anzusehen.
Es entwickelt sich alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit, nur die Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie macht mir Sorgen, die Blätter sind braun geworden. Mal sehen ob sie sich noch erholt.

So sieht der Teich momentan aus:
 
Das Wasser ist, wie ich finde, schön klar. Hatte eigentlich eine Algenblüte erwartet, kommt bestimmt noch

Wirklich sehr entspannend, bei Regen am Teich zu sitzen 
Hier eine kleine Impression:





_View: https://youtu.be/2NHQBsgCcbE_


Na, wer entdeckt den __ Rückenschwimmer?


----------



## Europa (17. Mai 2022)

Ja Regen ist fast noch schöner als Sonnenschein! Ich schnappe mir oft einen Regenschirm und geh extra hin zum zusehen Warte mal noch ein paar Monate, wenn die Pflanzen gewachsen sind, dann ist es noch besser!


janfo schrieb:


> nur die Sumpf- Schwertlilie macht mir Sorgen, die Blätter sind braun geworden. Mal sehen ob sie sich noch erholt.



 Bei mir habe ich festgestellt, dass letztes Jahr eingepflanzte Pflanzen, die sehr vor sich hinkümmerten, dieses Jahr gut gewachsen sind (zB die Wasservanille und eine Seerose)
Also "Ratschlag Nummer 1" und abwarten!


----------



## janfo (18. Mai 2022)

Hi Tonja,

Danke für deinen Beitrag!
Oh ja, am Teich ist wohl jede Jahreszeit und jedes Wetter schön, das stelle ich jetzt schon fest 

Auf jeden Fall lasse ich die Pflanzen in Ruhe und warte ab was passiert. Habe allerdings auch nicht gedüngt, hab es aber auch bisher nicht vor. Möchte, dass sich das Gleichgewicht von allein ohne externe Zugaben einstellt. Da alle anderen Pflanzen gut wachsen, sollten auch genügend Nährstoffe vorhanden sein.


----------



## janfo (22. Mai 2022)

Habe heute ein __ Plattbauch Männchen gesehen, welches immer wieder zum Teich geflogen ist und ihn inspiziert hat.
Später kam dann auch ein Plattbauch Weibchen, konnte aber nicht sehen ob sie Eier gelegt hat.
Habe mich jetzt doch entschieden ein paar Pflanzen zu düngen mit Tabletten die ich Fingertief ins Substrat gesteckt habe. Mal sehen was das für Auswirkungen hat.

Ein paar Eindrücke von heute:
 
_Libellula depressa _(Männchen)

 
Schöner Sitzplatz

 
__ Küchenschelle


----------



## janfo (28. Mai 2022)

Habe gestern viele größere und kleinere Sandsteine geholt, die ich für die Gartengestaltung gut einsetzen kann.
Einige habe ich nun für den Teich verwendet.
Mein Hauptaugenmerkt war weitere Versteckmöglichkeiten zu schaffen für Amphibien.
Ich habe auch einen "Krötentunnel" gebaut, den Amphibien nutzen können um zwischen Feuchtwiese/Sumpfzone und Teich gefahrlos zu wechseln.
Die Strömung vom Luftheber und die wechselnden Wasserstände haben an den etwas steileren Uferwallbereichen, aufgrund der noch fehlenden Bewurzelung auch etwas Sand/Lehm weggespült, das habe ich nun wieder ausgebessert und teilweise auch mit flachen Sandsteinplatten befestigt. Daher ist das Wasser nun nicht ganz so klar wie es heute morgen noch war.

So sieht es jetzt aus:

 
Gesamtansicht

 
Hier nochmal der "Krötentunnel" von der anderen Seite

Irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen werde ich nochmal ein kleines Video machen in dem man den Teich dann besser sehen kann als auf Fotos


----------



## janfo (29. Mai 2022)

Habe ein neues Video geschnitten
Gartenimpressionen aus dem Mai 





_View: https://youtu.be/SWRkX8j5kT0_


Viel Freude beim Anschauen


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Gartenimpressionen aus dem Mai


Gefällt mir sehr gut, toll gemacht . Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## Joschik (30. Mai 2022)

Wow. Sehr tolles Video, Kompliment!
Mit was für einer Ausrüstung hast du dass gemacht, insbesondere die Nahaufnahmen?


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2022)

Ein super Video ... Danke fürs zeigen  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo Anne, Jochen und Helmut
und auch alle anderen die ein Like gegeben haben 

Freut mich sehr, dass das Video euch so gut gefällt!
@Joschik
Ich nutze für die Aufnahmen eine Panasonic Lumix G9 mit 3 verschiedenen Objektiven.
Für die Makro Aufnahmen ein Olympus M.Zuiko 60mm,
für die Tele Aufnahmen ein Panasonic 300mm
und für alles weitere ein Panasonic Lumix 12-60mm
irgendwann werde ich vielleicht nochmal ein Lichtstarkes Weitwinkelobjektiv kaufen. Aber mit den 3 Objektiven die ich habe komme ich gut zurecht.
Das Tele hab ich relativ neu, 300mm ist nicht das stärkste was es gibt aber es reicht für meine Zwecke. Seitdem kann ich auch vermehrt Vögel aufnehmen.  

Meist schneide ich 1 Video alle 1-2 Monate, je nach dem wieviel Zeit ich habe. Das nächste kommt bestimmt


----------



## axel120470 (30. Mai 2022)

Klasse. Toll gemacht   
Mich würde auch die Technik / Software interessieren


----------



## janfo (30. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Software


Als Software nutze ich Premiere Pro von Adobe


----------



## janfo (6. Juni 2022)

Mal ein kleines Update:
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der bisherigen Entwicklung des Teiches. Momentan ist er ziemlich klar:
 
Werde demnächst nochmal andere Ansichten posten.

Konnte die Krebsscheren am Grund lange nicht sehen, jetzt sieht man sie mittlerweile gut und sie sind stark gewachsen.
Ist es normal, dass die am Grund sind oder haben die sich nur irgendwie verkeilt? Steigen sie womöglich demnächst auf? So wie ich gelesen habe steigen die ja im Sommerhalbjahr an die Oberfläche.

Bin gespannt, wann ich das nächste Tier im Teich entdecke, ob Libellenlarve oder gar schon Molch. Oder doch etwas ganz anderes? __ Schnecken würden mich auch freuen.

Der Algenbewuchs hält sich bisher noch sehr in Grenzen, hätte gedacht dass der Teich nach neuanlage gar nicht erst so klar wird sondern erstmal Algen die Regie übernehmen.

Eine der __ Sumpfschwertlilien treibt nun wieder neu aus, die andere hat es scheinbar nicht geschafft.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2022)

Kann es sein, daß es dir schon wieder in den Fingern kribbelt und du irgendetwas verändern willst   
Krebsscheren sind bei mir auch mal einige Jahre garnicht hoch gekommen und haben dementsprechend nicht geblüht. Aber Kinder produziert das haben sie jedes Jahr. Bis sie über einen Winter plötzlich weg waren. 
Den Anfangsalgen wirst du mit der Trübung von Wasser den Spaß genommen haben. Aber keine Sorge, die kommen gewiss noch


----------



## janfo (6. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Krebsscheren sind bei mir auch mal einige Jahre garnicht hoch gekommen


Ok, interessant wusste ich nicht dass die auch mal unten bleiben ^^



troll20 schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, die kommen gewiss noch


Na dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein


----------



## janfo (13. Juni 2022)

Ein kleines Update von mir:

Habe mich, nachdem ich die tollen Fotos von @Opa Graskop gesehen habe mit der __ Plattbauchlibelle ja nach den __ Libellen gesehnt. Und kurz darauf, am Sonntag, kamen sie dann auch. Erst das Männchen dann das Weibchen. 10 Minuten vorher hab ich noch gedacht: "Mensch was ein schönes Libellenwetter" 
Hier 2 Fotos die ich machen konnte:

 
__ Plattbauch Weibchen
 
Plattbauch Männchen

Konnte aber keine Eiablage beobachten.
Naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden, oder ich hab es einfach nicht mitbekommen.

Für alle Spinnenliebhaber ein Makro einer Krabbenspinne (davon habe ich jedes Jahr einige im Garten)
 

Und für alle Käferliebhaber ein "Grüner Scheinbockkäfer" (Männchen) den ich auf der Wiesenwitwenblume entdecken konnte:
 

Für alle Vogelliebhaber ein Goldammerweibchen. Seit ein paar Tagen kommt ein Goldammerpärchen jeden Tag zu Besuch in den Garten  Freue mich jedes mal sehr darüber, schöne Vögel. Das Männchen war ja in meinem letzten Video zu sehen.
 

Sicher haben einige hier im Forum bei meinem neuesten Video (Gartenimpressionen Mai) ein Like und z.B. @Digicat aber vielleicht auch andere sogar einen Kommentar dagelassen. Das führte wohl dazu, dass das Video von Youtube auch anderen Usern vorgeschlagen wurde. Somit hat das Video schon über 1400 Aufrufe 
Ist mir noch nie passiert seit ich die Videozusammenschnitte mache.
Also, alle die ein Like oder Kommentar dagelassen haben, Vielen Dank! Freut euch mit mir 

PS: @troll20 du hattest Recht, fische mit einem kleinen Stöckchen jetzt schon ab und zu Fadenalgen raus, ist aber alles noch händelbar 

So sah der Teich am Samstag aus:




_View: https://youtu.be/vuWODR43weI_


----------



## janfo (14. Juni 2022)

Was ich noch schreiben/fragen wollte. Ein paar der Krebsscheren blühen jetzt, allerdings unter Wasser... 
Kennt das jemand von euch? Wollte eine hoch holen aber die hat sich schon verwurzelt.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## janfo (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
ein kleines Update, die Europäische __ Seekanne entwickelt sich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, bildet schon sehr weite Ausläufer, mal schauen ob sie dieses Jahr blüht. Die __ Wasserfeder macht mir etwas Sorgen, denke der Platz ist etwas zu sonnig, dachte bei der Pflanzenauswahl dass dort mehr Schatten hinkommt. Aber mal abwarten, habe ein paar Steine als Schattenspender platziert.

Habe jetzt mehrfach schon Plattbauchlibellen bei der Eiablage beobachtet.
Hier ein Männchen:
 
Heute dann eine andere Libellenart die ebenfalls fleißig Eier gelegt hat. Kann mir jemand sagen um welche Art es sich handelt?
Ich vermute Anax imperator
 

Außerdem habe ich diese __ Libellen beobachten können, weiß jemand die Arten?
  

Habe schon seit einigen Tagen __ Wespen am Teich die sich Lehm holen. Nach Recherche habe ich herausgefunden dass es sich um Orientalische Mörtelwespen handelt. Diese Art ist erst seit 2002 in Deutschland nachgewiesen, die jagen und betäuben kleine __ Spinnen, die sie in selbstgebauten Lehmtöpfchen deponieren in welche sie ein Ei legen, die Larve ernährt sich von den Spinnen. Die adulte Wespe ernährt sich von Pollen/Nektar. Auch hier ein Bild:
 

Ich wurde vom Nabu gefragt, ob wir Igel im Garten auswildern können, da der Garten so naturnah gestaltet ist. Habe dann aus einer Auffangstation ein Pärchen Igel bekommen, ein Männchen und ein Weibchen, dazu dann noch eine Behausung konstruiert und diese dann gestern im Garten ausgesetzt 
 
Leider werden immer mehr Igel von Mährobotern verletzt, die Frau in der Auffangstation meinte dass es dieses Jahr einen neuen Rekord gibt. Ich habe extra die Nachbarn gefragt ob sie einen Mähroboter benutzen, zum Glück ist das nicht der Fall.


Habe natürlich im Juni auch sehr fleißig gefilmt, werde dazu dann in 1-2 Wochen ein neues Video schneiden und posten


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Habe schon seit einigen Tagen Wespen am Teich die sich Lehm holen. Nach Recherche habe ich herausgefunden dass es sich um Orientalische Mörtelwespen handelt.


Okay, jetzt weiß ich warum ich so viele Löcher im Garten habe. Wenn die so weiter machen brauch ich kein Öl und Gas mehr von Putin.
Oder waren das schon wieder die Fam. vom @Andre 69


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2022)

Servus Jan

Mit der Anax Imperator hast ins Schwarze getroffen.

Bei den Feder- oder Schlanklibellen bin ich leider nicht firm, aber die zweite Libelle dürfte entweder eine Zweiflecklibelle _Epitheca bimaculata_ oder eine Heidelibelle sein. Wobei ich eher zu Ersterer tendiere ... https://libellenwissen.de/libellena...en-corduliidae/zweifleck-epitheca-bimaculata/

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (25. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank Helmut!


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2022)

Immer wieder gerne ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (29. Juni 2022)

Neue Erkenntnisse zu den Libellenfotos aus meinem Post #48
Die kleine Blau/Schwarze ist wohl eine Große __ Pechlibelle, die golden glänzende ist ein Weibchen des Großen Blaupfeils. 
Das ergibt zumindest meine Recherche. 

Update zu den Igeln: Heute Nacht waren beide Igel wieder im Garten und haben gegessen und getrunken  Hab eine kleine Futterstation eingerichtet. Die letzten Tage waren sie wohl auf Wanderschaft um ihr neues Revier auszukundschaften.

Werde die Tage wohl noch Straußblütigen __ Gilbweiderich sowie Ufermoos in den Teich setzen.


----------



## krallowa (29. Juni 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Habe ein neues Video geschnitten
> Gartenimpressionen aus dem Mai
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
schönes Video, womit (Software) schneidest du die Videos zusammen?

MfG
Ralf

Ps. Sorry, habe gesehen das du die Frage schon beantwortet hattest.


----------



## janfo (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo Ralf,
Danke für das Lob  Ja, schneide mit Premiere Pro. Allerdings bin ich da kein Pro sondern ein Anfänger 

Habe, auch angespornt durch die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und durch die freien Tage, im Juni sehr viel gefilmt. Nach aussortieren schon über 250 clips  
Für das Video muss ich aber nochmal strikt aussortieren und zusammenschneiden. Will ungern über 10 Minuten kommen, sonst wird es zu langatmig.


----------



## janfo (5. Juli 2022)

Habe ein neues Video vom Juni zusammengeschnitten.
Seit ich den Teich habe besuchen uns im Garten viele Vögel die vorher nie gekommen sind  

Viel Spass beim anschauen! 





_View: https://youtu.be/Il3Bf744QUk_


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo Janfo! 
Fast ein tolles Video, der Anfang ist etwas zu schnell für den Betrachter. Bei den __ Libellen ist die Zeitlupe sehr gut rüber gekommen. 

Schon mal mit zwei Kameras gearbeitet? 

Mit einer machst du die Totale mit der anderen eine Halbtotale. 

Nie mit der Kamera eine Suche machen oder hinterher Filmen, Schwenken ja aber sehr langsam. 

Aber für den Hobby Filmer nicht schlecht


----------



## janfo (6. Juli 2022)

Zwei Kameras, das Geld hätte ich gerne 
Irgendwann werde ich mir wohl mal ein Gymbal zulegen, damit kann ich dann Bewegungen im Video nahezu ruckelfrei filmen und auch teils automatisiert über Motoren. Mit dem Teleobjektiv, aber auch dem Makroobjektiv ist es schwer das Motiv zu finden und möglichst Bewegungs-/Ruckelfrei  zu filmen, aber ich arbeite dran.
Danke für das konstruktive Feedback! 

Ja, bin Hobbyfilmer, aber will immer besser werden. Im Juni hatte ich besonders viel Zeit zum filmen durch die freien Tage. Ich weiß nicht ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal so viel Zeit habe, ansonsten kommt ein Video alle 2 Monate, je nachdem wieviel Material ich zusammen habe 
Habe allerdings Ende Juli, Anfang August nochmal Urlaub, den ich auch zum filmen nutzen werde.

Danke auch allen anderen die ein Like vergeben haben!


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2022)

Die zweite Kamera kann auch ein Handy sein. 
ZB die gute Kamera für die Totale, Szene ein Vogel. 
Das Handy oder Kamera 2 zeigt dann nur wie der Vogel weg fliegt, auch wenn die Sequenz nicht länger wie ca 2 sek dauert. 
Der Betrachter will natürlich alles aufsaugen was er sieht. 

Die Profis arbeiten mit 4 oder 5 Kameras, da bekommt der Schneide Meister richtig was zu tun.


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Profis arbeiten mit 4 oder 5 Kameras, da bekommt der Schneide Meister richtig was zu tun.




Ich sehe das eher anders herum, denn genau dann findet der "Schneidemeister" viel eher die Szenen, welche eine gute Perspektive/Ausschnitt besitzen und welche man dann relativ einfach passend zusammenschneiden kann.
Mit wenig Material ist genau dies eher schwierig.
Und: Gelöscht ist schnell ...

Aber selbst mit zwei Kameras hätte man allein genug zu tun und wenn man hohe Ansprüche setzt, dann fällt das Handy zumeist(!) ganz schnell aus der Auswahl raus und die Gerätschaften werden teurer.

VG Carsten


PS:
Natürlich gibt es immer noch Verbesserungspotenzial, aber das weiß und sieht Jan sicherlich auch selbst.
Ist alles nicht so leicht und genörgelt ist schnell.

Und ja, der Anfang ist wirklich nicht besonders gut gelungen, denn in der ersten Szene ist der Schwenk zurück fast tödlich.
Hier könnte man vielleicht nachträglich diese Szene vor dem Schwenk zurück schneiden, diese nur unmerklich etwas strecken und dann eine weiche Blende zum Zwerg einbauen.
Und nach dem Zwerg muss man noch etwas zaubern, damit die Bilder richtig zum CountDown im Lied passen. Und wenn schon ein Countdown in der Musik zum Naturfilm drin sein muss, dann muss der Schnitt exakt sitzen.
(So jedenfalls meine momentane Sicht, siehe bitte auch dazu unbedingt das PPS.  )


Und manchmal hat man ein schönes Motiv, auf die Schnelle das Stativ nicht zur Hand und im Makromodus kommt dann der Bildstabilisator leider auch schnell an seine Grenzen.
(Man kann zwar versuchen, die Verwackelungen im Schnittprogramm zu begradigen. Dabei besteht aber die Gefahr, dass danach die Szene irgendwie zu 'schwimmen' scheint - ist oft noch unschöner. Irgendwas ist immer ...)



PPS:
Jammern auf hohem Niveau ...
Denn insgesamt ist es doch gelungen, ansehenswert und enthält auch ein paar wirklich gut gelungene Motive, Schwenks und Übergänge.
So z. Bsp. (unter anderen) auch ab 8:50 bis zum Schluss, insbesondere auch den Fokuswechsel bei 9:40 und das alles freihändig. Find ich Klasse.  
Die Musik passt dort auch gut.
Danke Jan.


----------



## PeBo (7. Juli 2022)

Jeder der schon mal versucht hat, __ Libellen im Flug zu fotografieren wird Jan bewundern. Und dann noch eine Paarung im Flug im Video festzuhalten ist schon eine Leistung. Auch die Slow-Motion Szenen gefallen mir besonders gut. Erstklassige Aufnahmen, dazu das Schneiden und vertonen, da stecken schon einige Stunden Arbeit drin. 

Danke für den sehenswerten Einblick, wie das Leben so schnell in deinen neuen Teich einzieht.

Gruß Peter 

PS: Ich vermisse da keine zweite Kamera!


----------



## janfo (7. Juli 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> dann fällt das Handy zumeist(!) ganz schnell aus der Auswahl raus


Ja, der Qualitätsunterschied würde direkt negativ ins Auge fallen. Bräuchte wenn dann einen zweiten Kameramann mit einer guten Kamera. Aber ich denke dass es so ausreicht und schon herausfordernd genug ist.


DbSam schrieb:


> in der ersten Szene ist der Schwenk zurück fast tödlich.


Ja, sehe ich ein. Da wollte ich zu viel filmen. Mit Gimbal wäre es wohl nochmal smoother vonstatten gegangen aber in dieser Art werde ich es zukünftig vermeiden. Dachte der Countdown sitzt gut, aber ist eben nicht 100%ig wie dir auch aufgefallen ist. Muss noch mehr auf die Feinheiten achten.


DbSam schrieb:


> Denn insgesamt ist es doch gelungen, ansehenswert und enthält auch ein paar wirklich gut gelungene Motive, Schwenks und Übergänge.
> So z. Bsp. (unter anderen) auch ab 8:50 bis zum Schluss, insbesondere auch den Fokuswechsel bei 9:40 und das alles freihändig. Find ich Klasse.
> Die Musik passt dort auch gut.


Freut mich sehr! 
Vielen Dank für dieses überaus konstruktive Feedback, inklusive herausstellen von einzelnen Sequenzen. Das hilft mir wirklich besser zu werden bzw. zu sehen was ich gut hinbekommen habe.
Und ja, bei keiner der Aufnahmen kam ein Stativ zum Einsatz. Habe zwar 2 Stative da, eins mit 3 Standfüßen und ein Einbein-Stativ, allerdings ist es meist schwierig bei Aufnahmen insbesondere von sich schnell bewegenden Vögeln oder kleinen Insekten mit Stativ zu filmen, da ist man per Hand meist besser unterwegs. Da würde mir zukünftig ein Gimbal sicher gute Dienste erweisen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Juli 2022



PeBo schrieb:


> Jeder der schon mal versucht hat, Libellen im Flug zu fotografieren wird Jan bewundern. Und dann noch eine Paarung im Flug im Video festzuhalten ist schon eine Leistung.


Danke Peter  War wirklich herausfordernd. Für die Paarung hab ich auch tatsächlich mehrere Stunden gesessen bis ich sie dann filmen konnte. Denn ich habe davor zwar auch welche beobachten können und mehrfach versucht zu filmen aber es geht so schnell dass, sobald die Kamera dann bereit war, die Paarung schon zuende war.


PeBo schrieb:


> Danke für den sehenswerten Einblick, wie das Leben so schnell in deinen neuen Teich einzieht.


Danke dir, für dein positives Feedback!


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo Jan,

danke, dass Du meine kleine Kritik so aufnimmst, da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen.
Und ich weiß, dass es nicht einfach ist, wenn die eigene Arbeit von anderen und unbekannten Leuten öffentlich in die Mangel gerät.
Es ist aber auch hilfreich, wenn man erfährt, wie all die ganze Arbeit zum Schluss ankommt.


Auch ich zähle mich zu den "blutigen Anfängern" und muss jedes mal wieder merken, dass der Mann meiner Frau wieder Knete gefilmt oder fotografiert hat. Später am Schneidetisch versucht man dann diese Mängel irgendwie zu kaschieren, was wirklich schwierig und zeitraubend ist.

Dann sitzt man so vorm Programm und muss versuchen, das vorhandene Material zu sichten, zu sortieren und vor allen Dingen unwichtiges oder nicht gut gelungene Sequenzen auszusortieren.
Dies immer aus der Sicht des unbedarften Zuschauers, welcher nicht weiß was kommt und Dich und Deinen Garten nicht kennt. Das heißt, der Zuschauer hat keinen direkten Bezug zu den Bildern.
Und wenn der Film dann auch nur mit Musik unterlegt ist, dann ist es noch schwieriger. Dann muss jede Sequenz, jede Szene dem Auge irgend etwas bieten und somit den Zuschauer 'fesseln', damit der Mausklick auf 'vorspulen' unterbleibt. Das ist schwierig, aufwändig und erfordert auch eine hohe Kunst des richtigen 'Weglassens'.

Apropos 'Weglassen':
Ich würde mir das Projekt unter einem anderen Name abspeichern und mir dann jede Szene noch einmal genau anschauen.
Und zwar unter dem Gesichtspunkt des ganzen Films und dem unbekannten und unbedarften Zuschauer: Was wirkt gut und spannend, wo kann man Szenen noch etwas kürzen und welche Szene hat evtl. wenig Aussagekraft für den Zuschauer und könnte schweren Herzens entfallen ...
Vermutlich landest Du dann bei irgendwas zwischen 7 und 8 Minuten Filmlänge. Das ist für 'fremde Leutchens' oft ausreichend (und für Dich zu Hause gibt es immer noch die Langfassung). Probiere das mal aus. 
Zumindest ich versuche immer so vorzugehen und meist ist die Kurzfassung die bessere von beiden. Ist komisch, ist aber so. 


Aber wie auch Peter und ich schon geschrieben haben, insgesamt ist Dir das Video gut gelungen, denn da sind wirklich einige gut gelungene und sehr schöne Szenen und Übergänge drin.
Deshalb gern noch einmal Danke für die Arbeit und das Zeigen.


VG Carsten



PS:


janfo schrieb:


> Mit Gymbal wäre es wohl nochmal smoother vonstatten gegangen aber in dieser Art werde ich es zukünftig vermeiden.


Nee, bei einem solchen Schwenk zurück hilft auch ein Gimbal nicht, denn dort war der Zuschauer gerade eben.

Meine Sicht:
Wenn man zurück schwenkt, dann sollte man mit dem Beginn des Zurückschwenkens langsam den Blick auf das gesamte Motiv öffnen.
Aber niemals nie auch nur fast den gleichen Weg zurück nehmen - wenn sich am Motiv selbst nichts geändert hat - denn dann versteht der Zuschauer den Schwenk nicht, weil er das gleiche Motiv im gleichen Ausschnitt gerade eben schon so gesehen hat ...


----------



## janfo (7. Juli 2022)

Danke Carsten,
Ich merke, du weißt wovon du sprichst 

Hab ja auch keinen Filmkurs oder ähnliches besucht und eigne mir alles selbst an, daher freue ich mich dass du eine gute Analyse abgeliefert hast was noch verbesserungswürdig ist. Werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen.
Habe tatsächlich auch einige Clips weggelassen die gar nicht so schlecht waren, aber eben dann doch nicht gepasst hatten. Insgesamt hatte ich ja über 250 clips gefilmt in den Film haben es dann nur 57 geschafft. Aber du hast Recht, auch hier könnte man noch kürzen. Will ja auch versuchen möglichst nicht über 10 Minuten zu kommen. Also das war schon die Obergrenze.

Danke nochmals
lg Jan


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo Jan,

na ja, ich sitze halt wie Du vor einem Schnittprogramm und quäle mich, damit zum Schluss ein halbwegs ansehbares Video heraus kommt. 
Und auch ich habe keinen Kurs besucht, sondern mich nur belesen und versuche, die grundsätzlichen Regeln zu befolgen.
Genau so wie Du auch. Und bis auf die etwas unglückliche Anfangssequenz kann, sollte und darf man eigentlich nur neidisch gucken. 


Habe mir das Video jetzt noch einmal anschauen wollen, habe leider nicht viel davon gesehen:
 

Am Ende des Filmes schaute er mich dann entsetzt an ...
Gut, überedet. Dann habe ich ihn eben nochmal gestartet und der Kerl war zufrieden.
Habe für ihn auf "Mag ich" geklickt. 



VG Carsten


----------



## janfo (7. Juli 2022)

Haha 
sehr schön! Vielen Dank an deinen tierischen Freund fürs liken.
Jetzt hab ich also auch den ersten Kater als Zuschauer  
Amüsiert mich sehr. So werde ich gleich sicher mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht einschlafen 

Wenn man sich das Video mehrmals anschaut ist es schon das größte Lob für mich.


----------



## janfo (1. Aug. 2022)

Auch von mir mal wieder ein Update:
Überlege momentan ob ich einen Teil der Folie in der Sumpfzone entferne, da zwar __ Fieberklee und __ Blutweiderich ganz gut wachsen aber für andere, speziell den __ Wasserdost den ich gerne hätte, ist es wohl zu feucht wenn da dauerhaft das Wasser steht. Hatte noch 2 Exemplare im Topf gezogen, die entwickeln sich gut. Aber ich werde wohl erstmal abwarten wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht.

Ansonsten entwickelt sich alles super. Die Europäische __ Seekanne hat sogar schon die erste Blüte getrieben. Fadenalgen fische ich immer mal wieder welche raus, aber mittlerweile sind schon relativ viele __ Schnecken drin die sich wohl auch darum kümmern.

Habe soeben ein neues 5 minütiges Video hochgeladen, Gartenimpressionen Juli 2022
Viel Spass beim anschauen!  Diesmal ohne Benennung der einzelnen Arten, da es etwas ablenkend wirken würde. Werde die Namen als Kapitelmarker aber noch nachträglich hinzufügen.





_View: https://youtu.be/eqzTufhCxuA_


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2022)

Großes Kino, klasse.  
2:13 bis 2:23 - der Abflug und dann die Blende zum Schmetterling, der Fokus genau im Blickpunkt, sauber gemacht ...
..., ebenso der Fokuswechsel 3:55 bis 4:00 und viele andere Stellen.
Und auch der Anfang:   ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## janfo (1. Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback Carsten, mit herausstellung einzelner Szenen! 
Freut mich, dass das Video gefällt, auch an alle die geliked haben 
Demnächst kommt noch ein Video von meinem neuen Projekt im Garten, was ich schon fast fertiggestellt habe. 
Ein Käferkeller (kurz: eine Menge verschiedenartiges Totholz mit Hohlräumen teils in der Erde eingegraben, teils überirdisch)


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Jan
Da freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf.

Ich plane auch gerade, meinen Garten umzugestalten......weniger Rasen (weil eh immer tot) weil kein Regen in Sicht ist.

Ich hatte für meine Planung schon mal ins Auge gefasst: ...einen Steinhaufen für __ Schlangen,__ Kröten und __ Eidechsen.
Planung lief auch schon......
Aber ich hatte unsere 2 Katzen nicht mit eingeplant. 
Die machen das ganze leider noch nicht möglich. 

Deshalb freue ich mich immer über neue Beiträge von Dir 

Mach weiter so und vielen Dank fürs Einstellen und Zeigen 

Liebe Grüße von Michi


----------



## Turbo (2. Aug. 2022)

Danke Jan für das super Video, 
 
Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Weiss noch, wie lange ich für *eine* einigermassen gute Makro Aufnahme am Teich gehockt bin. 
Da steckt sehr viel Arbeit im Video.


----------



## Kolja (3. Aug. 2022)

Danke Jan,

bei dieser Vielfalt geht mir das Herz auf.


----------



## janfo (3. Aug. 2022)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Ich hatte für meine Planung schon mal ins Auge gefasst: ...einen Steinhaufen für Schlangen, Kröten und Eidechsen.


Hört sich sehr gut an, vielleicht kannst du dich ja von meinem Käferkeller dann auch inspirieren lassen 
Allerdings kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen wann das Video kommt, aber in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich.

Danke für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen auch von @Turbo und @Kolja
Freut mich sehr, dass die Videos so gut ankommen. Werde definitiv weiter machen


----------



## janfo (21. Aug. 2022)

Ein kleines Update:
Habe die Tage die ersten Libellenlarven im Teich entdeckt, auch mehrere auf einmal 
Außerdem dieses Tier (ca. 2,5cm lang):
Ich vermute es ist eine Käferlarve? Kann jemand das präzisieren oder berichtigen?
EDIT: Es ist die Larve einer Waffenfliege _Stratiomyidae_
 
Außerdem habe ich heute eine Libelle gesehen, weiß jemand um welche Art es sich handelt?
 
Sind das diese Teichpflaumen? Sprich eine Bakterienkolonie? Oder etwas anderes, was ich hier entdeckt habe:
  
Davon sind recht viele im Teich.

Habe vor ein paar Wochen ja einen __ Schwalbenschwanz an den Wilden Möhren bei der Eiablage beobachten können, nun habe ich heute eine Schwalbenschwanzraupe im Garten entdeckt 
 

Bei der Dürre die hier herrscht musste ich in den letzten Wochen schon 2 mal den Teich nachfüllen. Aber es hält sich noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Jan,
ich tippe auf eine Blutrote Heidelibelle, bin mir aber nicht 100 % sicher. Müsste am Ende  vom Abdomen eigentlich keulenförmig sein. Das sieht man aus der Perspektive vielleicht nicht. Aber sehr schöne Fotos sind das.
Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## janfo (22. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Rüdiger,
Freut mich, dass die Fotos gefallen. Die Libelle wird auch in meinem August Video zu sehen sein, vielleicht erkennt man es dann besser.
Habe nochmal ein bisschen geschaut und eventuell könnte es die __ Große Heidelibelle _Sympetrum striolatum (Männchen) _sein_. _Das würde besser zur Form passen. Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2022)

Ich halte es für eine "__ Gemeine Heidelibelle" (Sympetrum vulgatum) ein Männchen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Helmut, danke für deine Einschätzung.
Habe nochmal nachgelesen und gerade zwischen den genannten Arten ist die Bestimmung nicht einfach. Mit meinem Foto wird es wohl nicht zweifelsfrei gelingen. Werde mal die Videos auswerten und schauen ob ich noch bessere Perspektiven hab zur Bestimmung.

Kann jemand noch eine Info geben zu meinen vermuteten Bakterienkolonien?


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2022)

Hier geht es auch um Teichpflaumen. Ich habe noch keine gesehen.


----------



## janfo (23. Aug. 2022)

Ich schätze dass es sich um Kolonien von Cyanobakterien handelt. Wie ich gelesen habe, wäre ohne sie das Leben auf der Erde wie wir es heute kennen nicht möglich. Als erste Organismen, die in der Lage waren Photosynthese mittels Wasserstoff aus Wassermolekülen zu betreiben, wobei dann Sauerstoff übrig bleibt, trugen sie maßgeblich dazu bei die Atmosphäre mit Sauerstoff anzureichern.
Sie binden außerdem Luftstickstoff.
Also wie ich das sehe reichern sie den Teich mit Sauerstoff und Stickstoff an, also kann ich wohl froh sein, dass ich die im Teich habe 
Allerdings: Wenn es zu viele werden und diese dann absterben, wird beim mikrobiologischen Abbau wieder Sauerstoff benötigt.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall beobachten wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Ich dachte erst es handelt sich um Schneckenlaich, aber ich denke es sind Cyanobakterien.
Ich schließe daraus, dass ich doch recht viele Nährstoffe im Teich habe.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ich schätze dass es sich um Kolonien von Cyanobakterien handelt.


Vielleicht gibt Dir dieser Thread Aufschluß ob Cyanos oder nicht ...









						Erfahrungsaustausch über Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) & CO
					

So hier ist jetzt die Fortsetzung von diesem Fred  Und natürlich können hier alle mitreden :D




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (23. Aug. 2022)

Danke Helmut, habe beim durchlesen des Threads auch Beiträge des Algenspezialisten Herrn Kaufmann gesehen und ihn mal unter seiner angegebenen Email-Adresse angeschrieben. Die Algen werden also bald von ihm untersucht


----------



## janfo (28. Aug. 2022)

Habe ja erwähnt, dass ich an einem neuen Gartenprojekt gearbeitet habe. 
Dazu habe ich jetzt das Video fertiggeschnitten. Es handelt sich um einen sogenannten "Käferkeller"
Eigentlich ist es vieles in einem, ein Käferkeller, Totholzhaufen, Vogelnistplatz, Überwinterungsquartier für Amphibien, Igel, Insekten und vieles mehr. 
Hoffe es kann dem ein oder anderen eine Inspirationsquelle sein 
Und ich denke es wird viele interessieren auch wenn es mit dem Teich nur indirekt zu tun hat. Es können dort nämlich viele Tiere unter anderem auch __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche etc. überwintern. Viel Spass beim Anschauen!





_View: https://youtu.be/gQ1eg5DbOEc_


----------



## janfo (4. Sep. 2022)

Hallo liebe Naturliebhaber 
Habe wieder mal ein Video fertiggestellt, die Gartenimpressionen aus dem August:





_View: https://youtu.be/mZYR3RfPzrk_


Die Libelle bei min. 4:34 muss ich noch bestimmen, vielleicht kennt die hier jemand?
Danke für euer Interesse! Viel Spaß beim anschauen.

lg Jan


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2022)

Richtig gutes Video, der Betrachter kann sich voll rein versetzen. 
Du wirst immer besser


----------



## janfo (4. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Du wirst immer besser


Freut mich zu lesen 
Vielen Dank für das Feedback!

Ja, ich versuche mir immer mehr anzueignen auch wo das Auge liegt und wie ich die Übergänge dann setze etc. Ich denke das hilft dabei dass man sich hineinversetzen kann. @DbSam hat mir in der Hinsicht auch geholfen.
Aber das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch nicht erreicht 

Vielen dank auch an alle die ein Like dagelassen haben bzw. das Video geschaut haben! Freut mich dass es positive Resonanz findet.


----------



## Europa (4. Sep. 2022)

Tolles Video, und ein paar sehr lustige Szenen! Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie viele Stunden und Mühe das gewesen sein muss. Meine Hochachtung


----------



## Anja W. (5. Sep. 2022)

Superklasse, Jan! 
Deine Spatzen brauchen noch ein schönes Sandbad neben dem Teich. Dann gibt es panierten Spatz. Sieht sehr lustig aus!


----------



## janfo (5. Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank Tonja und Anja!
Freut mich dass du auch schmunzeln konntest @Europa Ja, es kostet viel Mühe, aber bei dem positiven Feedback mache ich es gern 


Anja W. schrieb:


> Deine Spatzen brauchen noch ein schönes Sandbad


panierter Spatz  Ja, Spatzen sind schon lustig anzuschauen. Immer wenn ich die Grasnarbe an einer Stelle entferne um z.B. etwas anzusäen wird die Ecke gleich entdeckt und genutzt.


----------



## Anja W. (5. Sep. 2022)

Nach meinen Beobachtungen an den sehr wenigen, kleinen, freien Sandstellen auf dem Heidegrundstück, werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Sandkiste bauen. Sand ist da zwar genug, aber meist doch bewachsen oder voller Kiefernnadeln. Die Insekten und Reptilien werden sich freuen. Früher gab es solche Stellen ja zwischen den Heideflächen, aber seit diese verschwunden sind, fehlen auch solche Ecken. Dort konnte man sogar Kreuzottern sehen. __ Schlangen werden wohl nicht wieder kommen, genauso wenig wie __ Eidechsen, aber auch Ameisenlöwen, Sandbienen und -__ wespen brauchen ein Plätzchen. Letztere hat jetzt in der breiteren Fuge der Terrassenstufe ihr Loch gegraben.

Also Jan, nimm noch ein zwei Grasnarben weg und mach.... nichts


----------



## Turbo (5. Sep. 2022)

Es


Anja W. schrieb:


> Also Jan, nimm noch ein zwei Grasnarben weg und mach.... nichts


Es braucht so wenig und man tut der Biodiversität etwas gutes.
Habe seit Jahren Ameisenlöwen. 
Absolut pflegefreundlich, leise, und das Fleisch vom Grill klaut der ..Löwe auch nicht.


----------



## janfo (5. Sep. 2022)

Hatte schonmal ein Sandarium gebaut, was allerdings auch mittlerweile etwas eingewachsen ist. Aber dort nisten auch ein paar bodenbewohnende Wildbienen.
Bei einer Sandkiste die immer auf der selben Stelle ist sehe ich das Problem dass der Parasitendruck mit der Zeit zunimmt. Man müsste den Sand dann immer mal wieder austauschen. Ich habe jedes Jahr offene Stellen im Garten wo dann meist auch erst im nächsten Jahr etwas aufkeimt, dadurch dass die Stellen immer wandern habe ich auch weniger Parasitendruck.

Trotzdem werde ich wohl noch eine Ecke machen mit Sand. Wie du schreibst nutzt es vielen Tierarten. Wobei die Spatzen auch sehr gern im Lehm baden.

Aber der Garten ist noch längst nicht fertig, da könnt ihr euch Gewiss sein


----------



## Anja W. (5. Sep. 2022)

Also Sand zum Austauschen wäre genug da. Aber der Parasitendruck ist in immer derselben Fuge doch genauso gegeben, oder? Ich habe noch viele Rasenkantensteine, die Dinger, die auf einer Seite konvex und auf der anderen Seite konkav sind. Davon werde ich wohl zwei Reihen übereinander legen und zwar über einer eingegrabenen, unten offenen Tonne, wo ein Regenrohr reingeht. Zumindest glaube ich, dass die da drunter ist, weil da so gar nichts wächst. Dann kann richtig Sand drauf...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 5. Sep. 2022



janfo schrieb:


> Aber der Garten ist noch längst nicht fertig, da könnt ihr euch Gewiss sein



Das ist ein Garten doch nie, oder?


----------



## janfo (5. Sep. 2022)

Deine Idee hört sich gut an, denke das funktioniert.
Du kannst z.B. auf der Hälfte der Fläche den Sand auch mit etwas Lehm mischen, so bietest du noch mehr Arten einen Lebensraum.
Die verschiedenen bodennistenden Wildbienenarten z.B. bevorzugen unterschiedliche Bodenbeschaffenheiten.

Ist die Tonne eine Art Drainage?

Wenn die Vögel in der Umgebung genug Stellen haben zum Sandbaden werden sie denke ich auch immer wieder ihre Stellen wechseln.
Somit wäre es mit den __ Parasiten nicht so dramatisch. Wichtig ist, dass es mehrere Stellen gibt. Trotzdem sollte man es im Blick haben, genau wie mit Futterhäusern oder Wassertränken für Vögel die man auch ab und zu reinigen sollte. Da lob ich mir den Teich, eine "natürliche" Wassertränke. Den Vögeln schmeckt das Wasser jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## Anja W. (5. Sep. 2022)

Da draußen ist es weniger für die Vögel. Die vielen Spatzen sind hier zu Hause in der Hecke vor der Terrasse und erfreuen meinen Göga im Homeoffice mit ihrem "Gesang" bei den Telkos.


Dort in der Heide gibt es weit und breit keinen Lehm. Meinst du, dass es dann Insekten gibt, die ihn bevorzugen? Ich müsste ihn von sonstwo herschaffen oder kaufen.

Die Tonne ist eine Art Sickergrube für das Regenwasser.


----------



## janfo (5. Sep. 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Dort in der Heide gibt es weit und breit keinen Lehm. Meinst du, dass es dann Insekten gibt, die ihn bevorzugen? Ich müsste ihn von sonstwo herschaffen oder kaufen.



Wenn es tatsächlich weit und breit keinen Lehm gibt, wird es diese Arten nicht oder nur sehr selten geben. Und wenn er schwer zu beschaffen ist, dann mach es lieber mit lokalen Materialien.
Dennoch, stabiles Erdreich was nicht direkt nachgibt und nachsackt ist für viele Tiere wichtig. z.B. graben Mäuse in solches Substrat gern ihre Gänge und darauf folgen dann verschiedene Hummelarten die diese Bauten wiederum nutzen.
Es wird also keinesfalls Schaden auch vielfältige Böden zu haben. Musst du aber wissen ob der Aufwand dann in einem Verhältnis steht zum zu erwartenden Nutzen.


----------



## Anja W. (5. Sep. 2022)

Also für die Mäuse ist gesorgt  Die haben ihre Eingänge im __ Moos/Heide/Heidelbeergestrüpp. Dort drunter ist auch der Boden lockerer, so dass sie prima graben können. Warum eine Spitzmaus allerdings neulich unbedingt unter meinen Gartensessel (auf dem ich saß!) wollte, konnte ich nicht richtig nachvollziehen. Sie verschwand dann aber auch wieder in den Heidelbeeren.


----------



## janfo (5. Sep. 2022)

Wenn ich die Spitzmäuse (die ja keine Mäuse sind) im Garten rumhuschen sehe freue ich mich immer 
Im nächsten Video wird wohl auch eine vorkommen  Hatte gestern das Glück eine filmen zu können.


----------



## Joschik (6. Sep. 2022)

Schöne Videos  
Hast du da ein Versteck wenn du die Vögel filmst?
Bei mir ist es leider so, dass mir der Blick von der Terasse aus versperrt ist und wenn ich mich direkt an den Teich setze natürlich keine Vögel kommen. Sehe meistens nur ein paar Spuren oder wie sie weg __ fliegen. Ziemlich schade noch, da die badenden Vögel schon recht putzig aussehen.


----------



## janfo (6. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Jochen, 
Danke für das positive Feedback  Freut mich!

Meist __ fliegen die Vögel auch weg sobald man sich auf der Terrasse bewegt.
Es bedarf oft Glück bzw. richtigem Timing um solche Aufnahmen machen zu können. Da ich auch nicht viel Zeit habe um zu filmen schätze ich mich schon sehr glücklich dass mir all diese Aufnahmen gelungen sind. Vieles habe ich im Urlaub gefilmt.
Es hilft dabei, ein Tele-Objektiv zu haben, so kann ich auf der Terrasse sitzen und aus ein paar Metern Entfernung Filmen. Bei den Vogelaufnahmen mache ich es nahezu ausschließlich mit dem Tele (300mm). Man sollte sich dann ruhig verhalten und abwarten. 
Bin auch nicht immer richtig Positioniert um Aufnahmen zu machen weil man nie den ganzen Teich überblickt durch die __ Farne etc. 

Aber manchmal ist es auch einfach schön die Vögel nur zu beobachten ohne zu filmen, das kann nämlich auch zu einer Art Druck führen dass man immer filmen will und wenn man mal etwas außergewöhnliches sieht ärgert man sich, dass man die Kamera nicht bereit hatte.
Wenn ich ne gute Aufnahme im Kasten habe, bin ich da auch wieder entspannter


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2022)

Hallo, Jan
hab Dich jetzt erst richtig entdeckt, und mir Deine Videos angesehen. Sehr schön . Als Anregung werde ich bei mir am Teich jetzt auch mal eine
Sandbadestelle anlegen, denn Spatzen gibt es hier auch mehr als genug. Ich schaue ganz bestimmt auch mal öfter bei Dir rein .


----------



## janfo (8. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Anne, 
freut mich sehr dass dir die Videos gefallen und dich inspirieren! 
Danke für das nette Feedback. 
Ich werde Ende diesen Monats ein neues Video hochladen, einen Zusammenschnitt aus September + Oktober. 

Die letzten Tage/Wochen war ich im Garten wieder fleißig und gut beschäftigt. 
Habe ein paar Sträucher geschnitten, die Komposte umgesetzt, die Wiese teilweise abgesenst und generell etwas Biomasse entfernt (auch im Teich).
Außerdem habe ich in der Nähe des Teiches einen Faulbaum gepflanzt (das heimische Gehölz mit der längsten Blütezeit und die Futterpflanze (neben dem Kreuzdorn) für den __ Zitronenfalter) 
 
Faulbaum

Außerdem habe ich eine Vereinsdechantsbirne im Garten gepflanzt sowie einen großen __ Sommerflieder im Vorgarten entfernt. 
 
Vereinsdechantsbirne + __ Frühblüher gesetzt

Bei dem __ Flieder habe ich zuletzt gehört, dass er wohl deshalb so anziehend auf Insekten wirkt, da in seinem Nektar viel Koffein enthalten ist und die Falter regelrecht süchtig danach werden und teilweise beeinträchtigt werden. Habe dieses Jahr auch selber Beobachtungen machen können, die darauf hinweisen dass da etwas dran ist (Die Falter haben sehr lange nach der Blütenöffnung gestochert, Hummeln die wie wild die Flügel bewegt haben obwohl sie nur auf dem Flieder saßen und Nektar getrunken haben etc.).
In dem Flieder ist auch ein __ Ahorn gewachsen den ich mit entfernt habe. 
Jetzt ist wieder sehr viel Platz für neues, so habe ich auf dieser Fläche heute ca 250 Frühblüherzwiebeln gepflanzt (Krokusse, __ Wildtulpen, __ Narzissen, Traubenhyazinthen) und Sommerblüher wie den Kugellauch und den Gelben __ Lauch. Insgesamt so um die 350 Frühblüher habe ich wieder im Garten gesetzt.
Auf der Fläche plane ich dieses Jahr noch eine weitere Birne (Gellerts Butterbirne) zu setzen sowie eine weitere __ Kornelkirsche in die Nähe. 
 
Entfernung des Flieders, durchsieben des Bodens
  
neuer Lebens(Pflanz-)raum      Teile des Flieders habe ich als Totholz platziert

Am Teich entferne ich immer mal etwas Algen, ich freue mich da viele der vor einigen Monaten ausgesäten Bachbungen aufgegangen sind und sich fröhlich verbreiten. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der Teich im nächsten Jahr präsentieren wird  Langsam wächst er schön ein. 
Den Luftheber werde ich erstmal anlassen, nur wenn es sehr kalt wird könnte ich ihn ausschalten.

Ein Igel hat sich im großen Reisighaufen ein Winterquartier eingerichtet, was mich auch sehr freut 

Das als kleines Update von mir, die Ideen und Projekte gehen jedenfalls lange erstmal nicht aus


----------



## janfo (31. Okt. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teich- und Naturfreunde 

Ich habe eben ein neues Video hochgeladen:




_View: https://youtu.be/6Bw5yye0ozw_


Viele Vögel waren am Teich zum Baden, eine wahre Freude dem zuzuschauen. Neben einer Libelle und einem Falter, die die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzten konnte ich auch ein paar Herbstfarben einfangen.
Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit zum filmen, hätte gerne mehr gefilmt. Aber über das was ich filmen konnte bin ich glücklich.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das Video genauso genießen wie ich 
Viel Spaß dabei!
Freue mich über Rückmeldungen


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Janfo!
Wie immer coole Aufnahmen.
Wir haben hier auch Eichelhaeer aber die gehen nicht ins Wasser.
Warum  .

Aber noch ein Tipp.
Ich weiß Makro Aufnahmen per Kamera sind nicht so einfach darum habe ich mir das leicht gebogene Glas von einem Polylux angeschafft, direkt vor der Linse der Kamera halten und es geht um Welten besser.  
Es vergrößert ein wenig und ist leicht gebogen wie ein Fischauge, denn noch sieht man nicht wie bei einem Fischauge die Rundungen. 
Tarnst du dich bei den Aufnahmen der Vögel, denn der Eichelhaeer ist an für sich sehr scheu.


----------



## DbSam (1. Nov. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> ... denn der Eichelhäher ist an und für sich sehr scheu.



Na ja, diese Aussage würde ich so nicht direkt unterschreiben wollen ...
Die kommen auch gern näher:
 

... nachdem sie genau beobachtet haben, ob da unten etwas Fressbares abfällt:
 


VG Carsten



PS @janfo :
Wieder ein schönes Video, danke.


----------



## Joschik (1. Nov. 2022)

Ja, wieder mal sehr gelungen deine Impressionen.
Hab auch noch mal ne Frage zum filmen. Habe mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt, aber jedes mal wenn ich deine Filme sehe, bekomme ich auch Lust 
Wollte neulich ein paar Fotos machen als sich plötzlich was im Wasser bewegte. Das wollte ich dann filmen. Muss dazu sagen, dass Autofokus aus war und ich bei meiner Kamera glaube ich nur über den  bildschirm filmen kann also nicht über den Sucher. Verbunden mit meiner fortgeschrittenen Altersweitsichtigkeit war das dann fast unmöglich da ein scharfes Bild hinzubekommen. Stelle es mir aber auch mit Brille und Autofokus nicht einfach vor, gleichzeitig das zu filmende Objekt im Auge zu behalten und die Kamera zu führen. Wenn man es über den Sucher macht ist man wohl sehr in seiner Bewegung eingeschränkt, über den Bildschirm sieht man dann wohl oft nix, vor allem wenn dann noch Sonne blendet etc. Gibts da nen Trick, oder ist das einfach Übungssache?


----------



## axel120470 (1. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Janfo,

Sehr schönes Video  


janfo schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit zum filmen, hätte gerne mehr gefilmt. Aber über das was ich filmen konnte bin ich glücklich.


Ich finde die Länge des Videos optimal. „In der Kürze liegt die Würze“ , ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Schaue mir deine Videos immer sehr gerne an und freue mich schon auf das nächste Video.

VG Axel


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Bei dem Flieder habe ich zuletzt gehört, dass er wohl deshalb so anziehend auf Insekten wirkt, da in seinem Nektar viel Koffein enthalten ist und die Falter regelrecht süchtig danach werden und teilweise beeinträchtigt werden


Na, da werde ich im nächsten Frühjahr aber mal drauf achten, ob die Flieger davon beeinträchtigt werden. 
Ist ja eigentlich nicht Sinn des Nektars, die Besucher high zu machen. Wenn es wirklich so ist, kommt der __ Sommerflieder bei mir
auch raus.


----------



## janfo (1. Nov. 2022)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback euch allen!  Freut mich
@samorai
Danke für den Tipp, wird aber schwierig da ich keine Hand frei habe zum Linse halten. Aber ich vertraue da auch auf mein Objektiv, habe ja ein gutes Makro-Objektiv, die Vögel filme ich aber mit dem Tele. 
Bei dem Eichelhäher habe ich sogar vom Küchenfenster aus gefilmt, sonst wäre er weg geflogen. Gut, dass ich von da auf den Teich blicken kann. Aber hätte auch einen Tarnanzug da den ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch ab und zu verwenden werde.
@DbSam 
Das stimmt, einige Vögel können sich auch an die Anwesenheit von Menschen gewöhnen. Nicht alle Arten wohlgemerkt.
Mit Futter kann man viele Tiere (und Menschen ) locken.
Freut mich, dass auch dir das Video gefällt, konnte durch deine Tipps schon viel lernen habe jetzt nicht mehr so viele "weiche blenden" und diesmal keine "__ Iris-Blende" verwendet, dafür jetzt vermehrt harte Schnitte die hoffentlich gut zur Musik passen. 
@Joschik 


Joschik schrieb:


> jedes mal wenn ich deine Filme sehe, bekomme ich auch Lust


Freut mich 
Ich filme auch meist ohne Autofokus und stelle den Fokus manuell während der Aufnahme ein. Ab und zu ist der Autofokus auch gut, meine Kamera kann auch sich bewegende Objekte automatisch fokussieren. 


Joschik schrieb:


> gleichzeitig das zu filmende Objekt im Auge zu behalten und die Kamera zu führen.


Ja, das ist nicht ganz einfach gerade bei Makro-Szenen die ja im Bildausschnitt meist sehr begrenzt sind. Wenn sich dann z.B. das Insekt bewegt muss man erstmal wieder suchen wo es denn ist.
Ich verwende meist den Sucher, ich habe eine Systemkamera (DSLM). Ich vermute du hast eine Spiegelreflex?
Einen großen Vorteil, den ich bei Systemkameras sehe ist, dass das Sucherbild mittels kleinem Monitor angezeigt wird wo dann direkt das Bild so ausgegeben wird, wie es dann auch letztendlich gespeichert wird. 
Ich nutze in den allermeisten Fällen den Sucher, den Bildschirm nutze ich nur, wenn ich ein Motiv filmen möchte wo ich die Kamera in einer schwierigen Position halten muss und somit nicht mit dem Auge zum Sucher komme. Wie du sagst blendet die Sonne bzw. das Bild ist nie so gut zu erkennen wie wenn man durch den Sucher schaut.
Am Ende ist es Übungssache wie du sagst. Vor allem muss man mit seiner Kamera vertraut sein. 
@axel120470


axel120470 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Länge des Videos optimal. „In der Kürze liegt die Würze“ , ist zumindest meine Meinung.
> Schaue mir deine Videos immer sehr gerne an und freue mich schon auf das nächste Video.



Hallo Axel, danke für das positive Feedback 
Ja, ich denke auch alles was an den 10minuten kratzt ist meist schon zu lang. 5 Minuten erscheinen mir auch gut für so ein Video. Freut mich, dass du die Videos immer gerne schaust. Mal sehen was ich im Winter filmen werde, wird vermutlich wie zuletzt auch nur 1 Video in 2 Monaten. 


jolantha schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich nicht Sinn des Nektars, die Besucher high zu machen. Wenn es wirklich so ist, kommt der Sommerflieder bei mir
> auch raus.


Richtig, es mag für die Pflanze eine gute Strategie sein aber die Insekten insb. Schmetterlinge könnten beeinträchtigt werden.
Wenn du da nächstes Jahr Beobachtungen zu hast freue ich mich es zu lesen. Denn allgemein ist das denke ich noch sehr unbekannt und ich würde gern mehr darüber Erfahren, denn wie gesagt bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher ob es tatsächlich zutrifft. Aber meine Beobachtungen würden das zumindest bestätigen. Bisher ist das wissenschaftlich nicht zweifelsfrei untermauert.
Ich habe jedenfalls anstelle des Sommerflieders schon sehr viel neues gepflanzt/gesetzt. Dort wachsen nun hunderte __ Frühblüher, verschiedene Samen habe ich ausgebracht, eine Birne gepflanzt etc.
Hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt den __ Flieder zu entfernen, auch wenn es doch eine Weile Überlegung gebraucht hat.


----------



## Joschik (6. Nov. 2022)

Ganz vergessen hier, sorry!
Danke für die Antwort.
Ja, ich hab ne Spiegelreflex, genau ne Canon D3200 wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ja,denke durch Sucher wäre es einfacher, hab mich zwar noch nicht näher damit beschäftigt, aber bin davon ausgegangen, dass es bei mir nicht geht. Wenn ich auf Videofunktion umschalte, schaltet die Kamera jedenfalls automatisch auf den Bildschirm. Und mit dem ist es blöd, wenn  man nicht gerade auf Augenhöhe filmt, was die Tiere ja nicht interessiert.
Naja, muss ich mich wohl noch mal mit beschäftigen und/oder ein bisschen üben. Und falls es nix wird über den Kauf einer neuen Kamera nachdenken. Da weiß ich aber noch nicht, ob sich das lohnt und das nicht nur so ein Hirngespinst von mir ist. Hoffe bisschen Übung mit meiner aktuellen Cam reicht.


----------



## janfo (14. Nov. 2022)

Also für mich hat sich die Kamera mehr als gelohnt!
Aber wenn du schon eine Kamera hast macht es natürlich mehr Sinn, damit zu üben und zu schauen ob du das erreichst was du willst.
Die Spiegelreflex heißt ja so, weil für das Sucherbild einfach ein Spiegel herausklappt, somit ist im Sucher nicht das endgültige Bild mit allen Einstellungen (Blende, ISO, Verschlusszeit) zu sehen wie bei einer Systemkamera sondern die gespiegelte Wirklichkeit.

Ich habe am Wochenende eine tolle Entdeckung im Teich gemacht 
Beim Algen herausfischen (nutze dafür mittlerweile ganz gern einen Laubrechen) fiel mir ein Gebilde auf was sich bei näherem hinsehen als Köcherfliegenlarve entpuppt hat.
Habe also jetzt auch Köcherfliegenlarven im Teich. Dieses Exemplar hat ihren Köcher aus Pflanzenmaterial gebaut. Werde wohl noch mehr kleine Steinchen in den Teich füllen, dass vielleicht auch Arten die das als Material bevorzugen zum Zuge kommen.
Jedenfalls hat es mich gefreut, da es denke ich auch für eine gute Wasserqualität spricht. Außerdem fressen sie ja totes Organisches Material, was auch gut ist.
Außerdem hat der Luftheber, vor allem bei niedrigem Wasserstand viel gegluckst, das konnte ich am Wochenende auch angehen und habe in dem Verschlussdeckel der Reinigungsöffnung einige Löcher gebohrt wo die Luft entweichen kann, das Wasser aber im Rohr bleibt. Funktioniert wunderbar, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Jetzt läuft er schön ruhig. Ein kleiner Clip dazu:




_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/sobdroEP4pg?feature=share_


Man sieht beim Schwenk auch kurz wieviele Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht Keimlinge schon kommen.
Auch viele andere Pflanzen haben sich versamt, z.B. der __ Blutweiderich. Die __ Bachbunge die ich ausgesät habe entwickelt sich auch gut.
Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr 
Der Teich entwickelt sich sehr gut. Auch wenn nicht alle Anpflanzungen super angegangen sind, damit war aber zu rechnen.


----------



## jolantha (16. Nov. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Werde wohl noch mehr kleine Steinchen in den Teich füllen, dass vielleicht auch Arten die das als Material bevorzugen zum Zuge kommen.


Brauchste eigentlich nicht. die verschlammen Dir sowieso, nach und nach.
Ich hab alle Steine und Kies raus, und unten ist eine reine Sedimentschicht, die im Laufe der Jahre immer höher wird.
Nächstes Jahr ist dann mal entschlammen angesagt, so ca. 5 cm dürfen drin bleiben, und die rausgepulten Kleinstlebewesen
werden auch wieder reingepackt.


----------



## Joschik (17. Nov. 2022)

Thema Algen rausfischen: Bei mir hat sich mittlerweile auch ein Algenteppich gebildet. Jetzt habe ich mich auch gefragt ob ich die rausfischen soll. Was für mich dagegen spricht war, dass meine angepflanzten Pflanzen bis auf das __ Hornblatt recht gekümmert haben. Nun habe ich hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen, dass die Algen ja Nährstoffe aufnehmen und mit dem absterben im Winter wieder frei geben. Erscheint ja auch logisch. So weit so gut.  Jetzt war mein Gedanke, dass ich das eben ausnutze und die Algen drin lasse, damit sie im nächsten Jahr sozusagen Dünger für meine Pflanzen sind.  Kann ich das so machen, oder soll ich sie lieber rausangeln?
Außerdem hat sich mittlerweile bzw. schon länger ein __ Teichfrosch eingefunden, der sich gerne unter den Algen versteckt hat. Ein __ Graureiher war neulich auch schon da, vielleicht sollte ich dem Frosch zuliebe die Algen auch noch drin lassen.


----------



## Kolja (17. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe nicht abgefischt und auch nur die gröbsten Blätter rausgekeschert. Danach sind die Pflanzen im nächsten Jahr besser gewachsen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviele Algen du hast. Vielleicht ist ja auch das Teilabfischen eine Option.


----------



## janfo (17. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Brauchste eigentlich nicht. die verschlammen Dir sowieso, nach und nach


Ok, danke für den Tipp. Dann werde ich davon erstmal nochmal Abstand nehmen.
Mal sehen wieviel Schlamm sich dann im laufe der Jahre ansammelt. Dadurch dass ich immer Biomasse entferne und ja keine Fische drin habe, habe ich noch die Hoffnung, dass es sich in Grenzen hält. Aber das werde ich erst in ein paar Jahren beurteilen können.

Zum Thema Algen:
Ich möchte gern erstmal Nährstoffe aus dem System nehmen, wenn die Pflanzen wirklich zu sehr kümmern sollten auch noch im 2. Jahr weiß ich ja dass ich eher zu wenige Nährstoffe im Teich habe. Aber natürlich fische ich auch nicht alle Algen heraus, einen Großteil lasse ich im Teich sie sind ja auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Ökosystems.
Ich will nur nicht, dass die Algen z.B. das Ährige __ Tausendblatt komplett umhüllen, daher helfe ich etwas nach bis sich die höher entwickelten Pflanzen dann richtig etabliert haben. Ich hoffe dass ich dann zu einem Gleichgewicht komme wo die Algen automatisch in Schach gehalten werden.
@Joschik wie schön, dass sich schon ein __ Teichfrosch bei dir eingefunden hat. Ich hatte seit der __ Erdkröte keinen Amphibienbesuch mehr. Auch __ Molche habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Aber im 1. Jahr hatte ich sowieso nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## janfo (29. Dez. 2022)

Ein kleines Update von mir:
Der Teich war Anfang Dezember für ein paar Tage komplett zugefroren, hat aber sehr lange gedauert durch die Strömung. Als es dann so stark gefroren war, dass der Luftheber nicht mehr gut funktionierte (Luftblasen sind unter dem Eisschild zum letzten verbliebenen Loch gewandert, kaum noch Wasserförderung) habe ich diesen ausgeschaltet. Nach 5 Tagen war das Eis dann durch die Wärmeperiode abgetaut sodass der Luftheber nun wieder läuft.
Habe mittels Thermometer in der Tiefenzone geschaut dass die Temperatur nicht zu stark abfällt. Tiefstwert war 2.5°C. Als der Luftheber ausgeschaltet war, hat sich eine Temperaturschichtung wieder aufbauen können und die Tiefzone hatte recht schnell wieder über 4°C.
Die Wärme dazu kommt wohl vom umgebenden Erdreich.
Der Knotenblütige Sellerie und die __ Brunnenkresse wachsen über den Winter weiter, auch die beim Teichbau angesäte und gut gekommene __ Bachbunge ist noch grün und viele Keimlinge von u.A. __ Blutweiderich, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht und anderen trotzden den teils eisigen Temperaturen. Ich freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr.

Gerade habe ich mein neues Video fertiggestellt, was ich gerne mit euch teile. Dort kann man die Entwicklung am Teich auch gut nachvollziehen.




_View: https://youtu.be/RgPcCkfv_OU_


Wünsche euch viel Spass beim anschauen!


----------



## Bruinvis (2. Jan. 2023)

Hallo Jan,
so sieht man sich wieder. Grüsse aus Norwegen!


----------



## janfo (4. Jan. 2023)

Hallo 
freut mich auch hier von dir zu lesen!
Die Fachbeiträge hier im Forum sind sehr zu empfehlen.

Hatte auch zu dem Teichbau einen Thread eröffnet falls du meine Gedanken noch besser nachvollziehen willst.

Die letzten Tage war ich wieder sehr fleißig. Habe mit meinem Bruder zwei vor 25 Jahren gepflanzte Kirschlorbeerbüsche + zwei 25-jährige Lebensbäume samt Wurzeln entfernt. Mit Handkettensäge (ging erstaunlich gut), Spitzhacke und Wiedehopfhaue.
Die Fläche befindet sich (von der Terrassenseite gesehen) links vom Teich. Dort soll ein Waldgarten entstehen.
Werde dazu beizeiten auch nochmal Fotos einstellen. Den "Waldgarten" bepflanzen werde ich allerdings wohl erst im Herbst.


----------



## Bruinvis (5. Jan. 2023)

Hei Jan,
ich glaube, dass ich vor zehn Jahren mit diesem Forum in Kontakt gekommen bin und bin immer wieder imponiert gewesen über das hohe Niveau. Nicht nur was Kompetenz angeht, sondern auch der Umgangston.
Hier in Norwegen bin ich angeschlossen bei der nationalen gartenzeitschrift wo ich auf Fragen von Lesern antworte, was Gartenteich und Ökologie angeht. (Ich habe übrigens lange in Marburg gewohnt).
Ich könnte mir vorstellen deinen Namen auch im Naturgartenforum wieder zu finden. 
Viel Glück im Neuen Jahr, nicht zu allerletzt mit deinen tollen Videos. 
LG Ron


----------



## janfo (5. Jan. 2023)

Bruinvis schrieb:


> Hier in Norwegen bin ich angeschlossen bei der nationalen gartenzeitschrift wo ich auf Fragen von Lesern antworte, was Gartenteich und Ökologie angeht.


Das klingt gut, dann bist du ja schon ein Experte 


Bruinvis schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen deinen Namen auch im Naturgartenforum wieder zu finden.


Im Naturgartenforum bin ich nicht aktiv, welches genau meinst du? Dann schaue ich mir das mal näher an!
Ich bin noch im Hummelforum pollenhoeschen aktiv (dort Moderator) da ich auch Hummeln fördere und Nistkästen habe. 
Natürlich ist das ein eher kleineres Forum, nicht so wie z.B. dieses hier.


Bruinvis schrieb:


> Viel Glück im Neuen Jahr, nicht zu allerletzt mit deinen tollen Videos.


Vielen Dank Ron!
Ich wünsche auch viel Glück und Gesundheit im neuen Jahr.
Die Videos werde ich versuchen weiter zu professionalisieren und noch mehr auf Wissensvermittlung zu gehen.
Ich hoffe meine Zeit erlaubt es, aber ein paar größere Gartenprojekte konnte ich ja letztes Jahr abschließen, die natürlich auch wieder für mehr Vielfalt gesorgt haben, welche sich dieses Jahr zeigen wird 
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich alles entwickelt! Ich lasse euch auf jeden Fall daran teilhaben


----------



## Bruinvis (5. Jan. 2023)

Hallo Jan,
hier folgen drei Links, die dich interessieren könnten: 
https://naturgarten.org/
https://www.hortus-insectorum.de/
https://hortus-netzwerk.de/

Viel Spass beim smökern.


----------

